# GT FAHRRAD TRIKOT - RADTRIKOT! ca. Gr. L >>KULT<<



## TT-Fabi (8. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-FAHRRAD-TRIKOT-RADTRIKOT-ca-Gr-L-KULT-/230485335093

GT FAHRRAD TRIKOT - RADTRIKOT! ca. Gr. L >>KULT<<

GT Radtrikot

Kult Marke, heute so nicht mehr erhältlich!

Trikotgröße ist laut Label XXL. Fällt aber wie L aus.
Mir als M / L träger passte es sehr gut. Max. bis Personen mit XL.
Als XXL würde ich es nicht bezeichnen!
Das Shirt ist in gutem Zustand. Nur an ein paar Stellen flockt der Stoff.
Was aber der tollen Optik oder Funktion keinen Abbruch tut.

zum ansehen des Trikots auf die kleinen Vorschaubilder klicken bitte.​


----------

